# Are these shoes supposed to fit this way?



## Lil_Claude (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought these shoes online and i've never had any peep toe shoes before so not sure if they fit correctly. I thought the toe was supposed to "peep out". Guess my feet are too wide or toes to short. What do you think? Return them or not? 

I would greatly appreciate your response. Thanks in advance. 









*mod edit - please embed your photos using the picture button beside the one that looks like a filmstrip*


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the shoes are too long for you.  Maybe a 1/2 size smaller would fit properly.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 13, 2011)

AWESOME SHOES!! But yes, they're too big! I agree, exchange them for a 1/2 size smaller should do it! Enjoy them!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 13, 2011)

agreed, a bit too big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Agreed again- a smaller size would look much better on you


----------



## Lil_Claude (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input. I am definitely going to return them.  I had originally asked my bf and he said they looked fine, lol, but you know how men are. Thank you again!


----------



## Annelle (Dec 14, 2011)

as someone with small feet, I've worn shoes that fit like that (partially because oftentimes the store doesn't carry anything smaller) but let me tell you, shoes that actually fit properly not only look better, but are a lot more comfortable to wear and easier to walk in since your feet won't slip out of the shoe all the time.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 14, 2011)

Definitely too big.  You feet should not slide down when you are walking.  It'll cause sores.  There should not be gaps at the heel and your toes should not peek out from the top.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 17, 2011)

Definitely too big. Awesome shoes though!!


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes....... your shoes are bit long for you. Replace them with one that is 1/2 size smaller. Moreover, as you have mentioned that you feet may be too wide then choose shoes that are bit wider also.


----------

